# Hashimoto darkens complexion?



## Deena (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone noticed that hashimoto changes the colour of the skin?

To me it did, especially my face, it looks tanned and many degrees darker than my neck, and many many degrees darker than my arms. SOmetimes it has a yellowish tone, but that is because I'm B12 deficient.

My face has always been slightly darker than my arms, but not that much.

Also I noticed that the knuckles of my hands are darker.

My feet are also darker than my legs! This make me sure that it not sun tan, because my feet are never exposed to the sun. I always wear socks, and closed types of shoes.

Sun is not an issue. When that happened, I was applying sun block. Now I stopped because I need that Vitamin D, and trying to avoid too much chemicals.

Anyone facing the same? Or could it be my dermatographism that is causing all that?

Thanks.


----------

